# Problem z nagrywarka Pioneer DVR 212

## demoh

Jest na SATA. Jajko to 2.6.20-r8. Wszystko ladnie wykrywa ale jedyne co moge zrobic to wysunac tacke  :Sad: 

Nagrywarka pojawia mi sie pod adresem /dev/sg1 i za Chiny Ludowe nie mozna jej zamontowac bo wywala ze to nie "Block device"  :Sad:  i nie widze jej nigdzie jako /dev/cdrom lub /dev/sdb lub /dev/dvd  :Sad: 

Ma ktos jakies rozwiazanie? Czy poprostu jest pod jakas dziwna literka?

Z gory dziekuje za pomoc.

----------

## SlashBeast

Moim zdaniem powinna się pojawiac jako sr1. Mi tak zawsze pokazuje nagrywarki USB/SCSI.

----------

## demoh

Niestety nie mam takiego czegos  :Sad:  i nie mam zadnego innego interfejsu blokowego ktory by byl ta nagrywarka  :Sad: 

Co moze byc zle?

----------

## RedIpS

W kernelu opcja SCSI-CDROM ....... lub zaladowanie odpowiedniego modulu

twoj cdrom jest wykrywany jako generyczne urzadzenie SCSI co jest dobrym znakiem lecz trzeba wlaczyc jeszcze obsluge scsi cdrom

----------

## demoh

Wpisalem w kernelu szukanie cdrom i znalazme wlasnie ta opcje z scsi  :Smile: 

Narazie dziala odtwarzanie ale nagrac plyty nie da rady :/

Znalazme na forum w czesci obcojezycznej ze musze przejsc na 2.6.22 bo mam 2.6.20 i wylaczyc cale acpi w kernelu. Dlaczego tak musz?

----------

## Belliash

1) mam 2.6.22

2) mam wlaczone acpi

3) naped wykrywany jako /dev/sr0

4) nagrywanie dziala...

Nie rozumiem czemu /dev/sr1? Skoro jest to jeyny naped to sr0 powinno byc ;]

Zreszta k3b czy inny soft sam powinien wykryc naped jak wypalarke.

IMHO masz cos nie tak z konfigiem. Wlacz jeszcze 'Probe all luns' czy jakos tak ;]

Jedno zauwazyle i moge stwierdzic.

SCSI CDROM musi byc jako modul. Jak w kompiluje w jajo to tez mi nie dziala...

----------

## SlashBeast

Wprowadziłem w błąd, oczywiście sr0.

```
betrayed ~ # ls -l /dev/sr*

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 VIII 28 09:52 /dev/sr0

betrayed ~ # 
```

 *Quote:*   

> scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HP       DVD Writer 1040d EH23 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
> 
> sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
> 
> Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
> ...

 

----------

## ch4os

User do grupy cdrw dodany ?

----------

## demoh

```
demoh@stacjonarny ~ $ groups

wheel floppy audio cdrom dialout ftp video games cdrw usb users plugdev

```

```
demoh@stacjonarny ~ $ cd /dev/s     

sda         sda3        sequencer2  shm/        sound/      stdin

sda1        sda4        sg0         snapshot    sr0         stdout

sda2        sequencer   sg1         snd/        stderr   
```

/dev/sr0 - dysk twardy na SATA

/dev/sr1 - naped DVDRW

Teraz juz wiem co sie jak nazywa  :Smile: 

Ja mam w kernel wkompilowane wszystkie moduly na stale i SCSI CDROM dziala bo czyta plyty.

----------

## Belliash

 *demoh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> demoh@stacjonarny ~ $ groups
> 
> ...

 

1) 

```
/dev/sda:

 Model=FUJITSU MHV2120BH PL                    , FwRev=892C    , SerialNo=NW9XT733FWY9

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=?16?

 CurCHS=17475/15/63, CurSects=16513875, LBA=yes, LBAsects=234441648

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=yes: mode=0x80 (128) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: unknown:  ATA/ATAPI-3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

/dev/sr0:

 Model=TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-L632D                , FwRev=HH16    , SerialNo=

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:227,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 *mdma2

 AdvancedPM=no

 * signifies the current active mode
```

Dysk nie moze byc /dev/srX  :Exclamation: 

Ew. moge jest wlaczyc blaszaka i tam tez jest:

sda, sdb, sdc - 3 dyski

sr0 - DVD

sr1 - nagrywarka

2) Czytac czyta, ale nie nagrywa i uwierz mi ze mialem to samo i winny jest konfig kernela... nie wiem czy dokladnie to ze mam to skompilowane jako modul. Aczkolwiek podejrzewac moge jeszcze 1 opcje. Nagrywarka rozpoznawana jest po LUN np 0,0,1 i musisz w jajku zaznaczyc probe all LUNs.

----------

## demoh

Jak wywolales nazwe urzadzenia z /dev/ ? Bo nie umiem jakos :/ a juz ponad rok ostro gentoo uzywam.

----------

## unK

To, że nie nagrywa może też być spowodowane złymi uprawnieniami do urządzenia, jak używasz k3b to odpal sobie k3bsetup i tam ustaw odpowiednie chmody.

----------

## Belliash

 *unK wrote:*   

> To, że nie nagrywa może też być spowodowane złymi uprawnieniami do urządzenia, jak używasz k3b to odpal sobie k3bsetup i tam ustaw odpowiednie chmody.

 

w tym wypadku wystarczy usatwienie grupy (np na cdrw) i dodanie sie do niej, chod sam sie zrobi odpowiedni  :Razz: 

----------

## unK

Wcale nie, mi po przejściu na libata nie chciało nagrywać na koncie usera (mimo, że był w wymaganych grupach) dopóki nie zmieniłem uprawnień do nagrywarek w k3bsetup ;p

----------

## Belliash

 *demoh wrote:*   

> Jak wywolales nazwe urzadzenia z /dev/ ? Bo nie umiem jakos :/ a juz ponad rok ostro gentoo uzywam.

 

co masz na mysli?

----------

## SlashBeast

Długo używałem libata, i wszystko działało bez żadnego kombinowania.

```
slashbeast@betrayed ~ % ls -l /dev |grep sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root       root         3 VIII 31 10:37 cdrom -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root       root         3 VIII 31 10:37 cdrom1 -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root       root         3 VIII 31 10:37 cdrw -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root       root         3 VIII 31 10:37 cdrw1 -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root       root         3 VIII 31 10:37 dvd -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root       root         3 VIII 31 10:37 dvd1 -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root       root         3 VIII 31 10:37 dvdrw -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root       root         3 VIII 31 10:37 dvdrw1 -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root       root         3 VIII 31 10:37 scd0 -> sr0

brw-rw---- 1 root       cdrom  11,   0 VIII 31 10:37 sr0
```

Jak widać rw do urządzenia sr0 mają użytkownicy grupy cdrom, i tez trzeba w niej być. k3bsetup zbędny.

----------

## demoh

Caly czas nie moge zrobic tej nagrywarki :/

Najciekawsze jest to ze juz probowalem wszystkiego co znalazlem w google :/ przegladalem nawet chinskie strony...

I dalej nie wypala mi DVD :/ z CD nie probowalem.

Narazie co uzyskalem to:

-Wypala plyte ale potem nie moze jej odczytac

-Pod Windows wypali plyte i odczyta bez problemu :/

-Test przeprowadzony na tej samej plycie DVD+RW i tej samej marce DVD+R

Co jeszcze moze byc? Uzywam K3B i zawsze ladnie dzialalo dopoki nie kupilem nagrywarki na SATA :/

----------

## Belliash

A w/w przeze mnie opcje w konfigu kernela wlaczyles!?

Jakis blad zwraca?

A tak w ogole to jakim cudem mozesz nagrywac skoro wykrywa Ci naped jako /dev/sdX zamiast /dev/sr0?  :Neutral: 

----------

## demoh

Robilem tak jak mowiles zeby ladowac SCSI_CDROM jako modul ale to nic nie dalo :/ LUN tez mam w jajku jak by co.

W tedy sie pomylilem chodzilo mi o sg0 i sg1 a napisalem sr0 i sr1. Oczywiscie nagrywarka to /dev/sr0.

----------

## Belliash

hmmm....

a moze sprawdz tasme?

----------

## demoh

Bo tak wogole to jest tak:

Czyta wszystko ladnie i bez bolu. Nagrywa plyty DVD wszelkiej masci i nawet widac ze plyta zostala nagrana bo jest charakterystyczny ciemniejszy obraz na powierzchni plyty. Lecz nie podtrawi jej odczytac  :Sad:  pod Windows nagra i odczyta :/ A tutaj nagra ale chyba z bledami itp :/ w cdrecord sa jakies fochy po drodze :/ Ale K3B nic nie wyrzuca.

Tasma jest dobra bo to nie IDE i w dodatku pod Windows dziala wysmienicie. Wiec to jest na 100% problem programowy  :Sad: 

A chcialem miec lad w obudowie :/ zastanawiam sie nad jej sprzedaza i kupnem 112 :/ Ale tak bede stratny :/

Jak ludzie mieli problemy z nagrywaniem to zawsze bylo jakies rozwiazanie ale sprawdzilem juz z 10 i zadne nie dziala :/ Jeszcze troche i mi plyt zabraknie :/

----------

## Belliash

 *demoh wrote:*   

> Bo tak wogole to jest tak:
> 
> Czyta wszystko ladnie i bez bolu. Nagrywa plyty DVD wszelkiej masci i nawet widac ze plyta zostala nagrana bo jest charakterystyczny ciemniejszy obraz na powierzchni plyty. Lecz nie podtrawi jej odczytac  pod Windows nagra i odczyta :/ A tutaj nagra ale chyba z bledami itp :/ w cdrecord sa jakies fochy po drodze :/ Ale K3B nic nie wyrzuca.
> 
> Tasma jest dobra bo to nie IDE i w dodatku pod Windows dziala wysmienicie. Wiec to jest na 100% problem programowy 
> ...

 

To ja Ci powiem co mialem...

+ pod windowsem wszystko dzialalo

+ pod linuksem zero bledow, ale nagrane plyty mialy blad CRC (nie przechodzily weryfikacji danych)

+ nie pomogl update firmware

+ zainstalowalem OSX i tam ten sam problem

* zmienilem tasme (nagrywarka ATAPI) i pomoglo  :Wink: 

Wiec sprawdz te tasme i napisz co to za blad pod cdrecord  :Wink: 

----------

## demoh

Wymienilem tasme i nic nie pomoglo :/ Dla pewnosci przeczyscilem tez styki ale to nic nie dalo.

Teraz mam jeszcze berdziej dziwacznie:

-Czyta wszystkie plyty

-Jak nagrywal popsute plyty to teraz odrazu wywala blad wyscia wejscia :/

-I prae razy wywalilo mi takie cos jak kombinowalem w K3B: MODE SELECT failed with SK=5h/ASC=A8h/ACQ=04h]: Input/output error 

Pod Linux dobrze mi sie pracuje ale sterowniki sa o kant du** rozbic :/

----------

## Belliash

 *demoh wrote:*   

> Wymienilem tasme i nic nie pomoglo :/ Dla pewnosci przeczyscilem tez styki ale to nic nie dalo.
> 
> Teraz mam jeszcze berdziej dziwacznie:
> 
> -Czyta wszystkie plyty
> ...

 

a pod windowsem dziala?

zwalasz na sterowniki?

moze prosuj nerolinux?

----------

## demoh

Pod Windows 2000 Professional dziala jak nalezy, nagrywa, odczytuje.

Pod Linux nie dziala chodz powinno :/ kopiowalem chyba z 5 konfiguracji kernela z for gdzie byl taki problem poruszany ale nie dziala :/

Pod Windows sciagnalem sterowniki ze strony producenta plyty glownej i klikalem tylko dalej, dalej...

Linux jest super ale obsluga sterownikow i zrobienie czegos by cos dzialalo to ciezko :/

----------

## Belliash

a co maja do tego sterowniki?

po primo kazdy naped optyczny uzywa komend typu generic, a po secundo gdyby byl problem ze sterownikami do kontrolera to pewnie by tez nie czytalo...

jak juz mowilem sprobuj NeroLinux jesli Cie inny soft zawodzi...

----------

## demoh

Nero pod Gentoo konczy dzialanie z bledem wejscia/wyjscia i tyle :/

Jak nie wina sterownikow to czego? Bo jeszcze troche i wyzuce ten naped przez okno :/

----------

## Belliash

a w /var/log/messages jest cos ciekawego ?

----------

## demoh

Narazie jest tylko takie cos:

```
Sep 17 18:00:22 stacjonarny sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Sep 17 18:00:22 stacjonarny sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

Sep 17 18:00:22 stacjonarny sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

Sep 17 18:10:01 stacjonarny cron[5994]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

```

Troche wiecej:

```
Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny Probing IDE interface ide0...

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny hda: LITE-ON LTR-48246S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny Probing IDE interface ide1...

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny hda: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25 

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.0

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] BIOS reported IRQ 0, using IRQ 20

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 11

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9800 ctl 0x9C02 bmdma 0xA800 irq 20

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xA000 ctl 0xA402 bmdma 0xA808 irq 20

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny scsi0 : sata_via

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x9807

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x9807

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny ata1.00: ATA-6, max UDMA/100, 234441648 sectors: LBA48 

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny ata1.00: applying bridge limits

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny scsi1 : sata_via

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0xA007

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0xA007

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny ata2.00: ATAPI, max UDMA/66

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny ata2.00: configured for UDMA/66

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD1200JD-00G 02.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny sda: Write Protect is off

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny sda: Write Protect is off

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PIONEER  DVD-RW  DVR-212  1.21 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny pata_via 0000:00:0f.1: version 0.2.1

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny ata: 0x1F0 IDE port busy

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny ata: conflict with ide0

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny ata3: DUMMY

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny ata4: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xB008 irq 15

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny scsi2 : pata_via

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny scsi3 : pata_via

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny ATA: abnormal status 0x8 on port 0x177

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.03

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.03

Sep 17 19:21:17 stacjonarny Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.03

```

----------

## Belliash

to log zaraz po bootowaniu?

ciekawi mnie ten konflikt  :Razz: 

A wywala cos w momencie nagrywania, albo w momencie gdy zapis krazka sie pierniczy?

----------

## demoh

Jutro dam wszystkie logi bo musze kupic pare plytek na zniszczenie :/

dmesg, config jadra, message, k3b <--- wystarcza chyba te logi no nie?

----------

## Belliash

 *demoh wrote:*   

> Jutro dam wszystkie logi bo musze kupic pare plytek na zniszczenie :/
> 
> dmesg, config jadra, message, k3b <--- wystarcza chyba te logi no nie?

 

nie prosciej palic na RW?

----------

## demoh

Mam RW ale ona oszukuje  :/

Nie mozna jej sformatowac pod Gentoo ale na niej da sie nagrywac xD ale nic z tego nie wynika bo danych nie mozna odczytac :/ Widac na plytce zawsze nowe krazki danych ale juz zwyklych plyt niechce nagrac :/

----------

## demoh

W /var/log/messages nic nie ma jak nagralem plyte. Tzn nic dotyczacego napedu, tylko cron i dhcpd.

dmesg: http://www.xirx.net/dmesg

kernel: http://www.xirx.net/kernel.conf

k3b: http://www.xirx.net/screenshot1.png

http://www.xirx.net/screenshot2.png

Cos widac zlego?

----------

